

Death in the Sahara: An Ill-Fated Attempt to Reach Fortress Europe - monort
http://www.spiegel.de/international/world/tragedy-in-sahara-desert-as-refugees-aim-for-european-union-a-997164.html

======
csours
Do richer nations have an obligation to help improve poorer nations?

I think the answer is yes, but we've been pretty terrible at it so far.

~~~
douche
Why?

~~~
userulluipeste
Let's reformulate the question: "Do (capable) people have an obligation to
help other people (which are maybe less capable or just capable in other
ways)?" You don't have to answer that. On a smaller social scale we all have
been helped, merely by the fact that we had living conditions, like having
warmth and not having each of us to reinvent the fire for that, or benefiting
from security for not having to fear all the time for our survival in a
hostile environment, and so and so on. Your question won't occur any more wen
we'll extend a little bit what we consider "we" to include the entire human
race. We're all humans, right?

P.S.: I'm not assigning blame.

